# Sirius XM: Back From the Brink



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> February has been a great month for Sirius XM Radio. Last week, its shares rose above $1, the first time they've crossed that threshold since September 2008. And now the company has posted its first quarterly profit since its controversial merger.


More....


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Although I started thinking of this in terms of being humorous, I wonder if it has any effect. You might remember that about this time last year, they made a big push to get people to renew their subscriptions for a year and thus avoid the RIAA tax, a price increase, and continue to get online listening. These renewals also came with the "feature" of automatic renewals charged to the customer's credit card on file. So, I wonder if they have had a sudden surge of cash flow because of these renewals? I know four of my five radios (i.e. all but the one that has a lifetime) just renewed.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe its all the new subscribers who used to listen on DirecTv. SonicTap sounds like crap, so maybe people are subscribing to get back what they lost.


----------

